
Ask HN: What job is better than Google? - throwawaygogle
I&#x27;m currently a SWE at Google. Most of my coworkers act like there no better job (my manager has frequently said as much), and it is certainly a common story that Google is the best place to work. I am very grateful to work at such a company. Yet, I&#x27;m 24, and it&#x27;s not inspiring to believe I will never have a better job or work at a better place.<p>I&#x27;m sure there are better places, somewhere in the world. What are they? What roles are better? What should I hunger for? What is a worthwhile goal?
======
hidiegomariani
Financial independence? Living off your own project?

------
pinewurst
Not working on ad tech? (Tech supporting ad-tech is the same - turtles all the
way down...)

